# White frog appeared a red spot



## fengzhiqi (Jul 10, 2012)

My White frog appeared a red spot piece at brown very obvious
in green can also see
My environment:22 C-25 C
Degree of humidity:60 above
I here have no specialized is their doctor for frog
I need do what I have Metronidazole and Oxytetracycline Hydrochloride
Please everyone can give me the suggestion thanks


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

To me, it looks like that white's tree frog has a skin infection. I highly recommend finding a tropical animal vet immediately. Do you have a sufficient drainage layer?


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

He looks like he needs antibiotics soon. You may not have a local veterenarian, but try to contact one before you treat him because you could wind up doing more harm.

60 percent humidity is too high for a white's tree frog. 50% would be better. The enclosure should have a screen top, for fresh air to move through.

It looks like he is in a quarantine setup that is too wet. That setup should be cleaned daily, and lined with paper towels that are replaced frequently. The water dish should be sterilized with bleach water and rinsed well.

And give him a nice sterile clean branch to climb on.

Mark


----------



## fengzhiqi (Jul 10, 2012)

frog dude said:


> To me, it looks like that white's tree frog has a skin infection. I highly recommend finding a tropical animal vet immediately. Do you have a sufficient drainage layer?


Frog in temporary feeding box this is he the original environment








I really lack a vet this is my urgent need 
Now I only antibiotic drugs


----------



## fengzhiqi (Jul 10, 2012)

mark c said:


> He looks like he needs antibiotics soon. You may not have a local veterenarian, but try to contact one before you treat him because you could wind up doing more harm.
> 
> 60 percent humidity is too high for a white's tree frog. 50% would be better. The enclosure should have a screen top, for fresh air to move through.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

Frog in a ventilated small feeding box give him clean water and pad material in the hope that it will be better 
Antibiotics is a lot of more phyletic don't know more appropriate it is


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

It looks like a bacterial infection, perhaps red leg syndrom? I had a White's a few years back that got it. I treated him and he lived for several more years. I agree with putting him in a quarentine tank with no substrate, just damp paper towels. Also, make sure that the water dish is clean.Try this website for some more info RedLeg


----------



## fengzhiqi (Jul 10, 2012)

melbel said:


> It looks like a bacterial infection, perhaps red leg syndrom? I had a White's a few years back that got it. I treated him and he lived for several more years. I agree with putting him in a quarentine tank with no substrate, just damp paper towels. Also, make sure that the water dish is clean.Try this website for some more info RedLeg


Thank for your offer of website 
A great help to me 
I want to keep a clean environment is more critical 
the frog and other isolated from his companion


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

melbel said:


> Also, make sure that the water dish is clean.Try this website for some more info RedLeg


I would be very hesistant in using the information regarding "redleg" from that website... For example, it recommends using tetracycline (orally!) as a suggest treatment for redleg, when it is known that right from the start that some of the potetnial pathogens of "red leg" like Pseduomonas are considered to be resistent to tetracycline because they have a method that removes tetracycline from it's cell....(and this doesn't even include antibiotic resistence due to mutation). This is why tetracycline isn't necessarily the first choice treatment when other antiobiotics like enrofloxacin is generally a first choice treatment.... 

In general, with frogs, most antibiotics are adminstered either through injection or soaking in a bath and oral administration is often not the first choice... 

The redness of the legs and underside of that frogs can also be due to stress, irritation (say due to chemicals in the feeding container), or other irritation and may not be of any value in diagnosis... 

The lumps can be due to bacterial infection, paraste cysts (for example tapeworms..), trauma (scrapes), fungal infection or even viral infection. A different choice of prophylactic treament is suggested... 
I would suggest not using white paper towels for quarantine or feeding since there may some residuals in the towels like chlorine which can irritate the frog. Instead use unbleached brown papertowels. These towels also don't break down as quickly and can be changed every two to three days. Keep in mind that in these sorts of quarantine enclosures, there are litte to no bacteria that converts ammonia to nitrite to nitrate so it is easy for the frogs to become poisoned by waste materials (and the ammonia and nitrite can be enough to irritate the skin). 

In addition to the other husbandry suggestions, if you have a large enough area, you could also offer it access to a basking site which can also help the frog recover from infections. The frog will determine it's own thermal gradient if given access (and white's treefrogs are pretty resistent to high temperatures (some lab studies have had them do fine after being exposed to temperatures over 100 F/38 C)... 

Ed


----------



## TyGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

It almost looks like Sepsis.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

TyGuy said:


> It almost looks like Sepsis.


It could just be a skin infection that is spreading... As a good amphibian pathologist I know once stated, red ventral surfaces don't really help a diagnosis....since it could just as easily be due to stress or irritation that has nothing to do with the other symptoms... 

The frog looks pretty alert for it to be septic... Did it feed right before the pictures were taken? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd also change out that carpeting for a substrate like a coc mix or peatmoss mixture. Make it at least a few inches deep.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Best of luck to you and your frog. White's are one of my favorite species, they have such interesting personalities.


----------



## fengzhiqi (Jul 10, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I'd also change out that carpeting for a substrate like a coc mix or peatmoss mixture. Make it at least a few inches deep.


I used before the crawler carpet moss I haven't tried


----------



## fengzhiqi (Jul 10, 2012)

Golden State Mantellas said:


> Best of luck to you and your frog. White's are one of my favorite species, they have such interesting personalities.


Thank you very much and I hope he can early health


----------



## fengzhiqi (Jul 10, 2012)

Ed said:


> I would be very hesistant in using the information regarding "redleg" from that website... For example, it recommends using tetracycline (orally!) as a suggest treatment for redleg, when it is known that right from the start that some of the potetnial pathogens of "red leg" like Pseduomonas are considered to be resistent to tetracycline because they have a method that removes tetracycline from it's cell....(and this doesn't even include antibiotic resistence due to mutation). This is why tetracycline isn't necessarily the first choice treatment when other antiobiotics like enrofloxacin is generally a first choice treatment....
> 
> In general, with frogs, most antibiotics are adminstered either through injection or soaking in a bath and oral administration is often not the first choice...
> 
> ...


Hi ED
First of all thank you for your answer 
Other quinolones drugs can choose as a treatment for example Ciprofloxacin? 
The past is for frog for drug bubble bath I think this will also is first selection 
If it is parasitic infection .have can kill parasites at the same time can inhibit bacteria for example metronidazole？I can make it accept sunbathing and ascending temperature.
Frog abdominal red with body color change slowly become white 
Along with the body colour change back to green .abdominal change back white


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The red blush sounds like it is due to stress or irritation and not from the infection. 

There is a good possibility that the lesions aren't due to bacteria and that really needs to be determined... however ciprofloxacin isn't generally a first choice antibiotic for frogs at this time since you would need to be able to adminster it orally. 

Baytril (enrofloxacin) is generally considered a first choice for many infections in anuran but if the cause is due to encysted parasites, fungal infection, or viral infections, it isn't going to help. 

Somne comments 

Ed


----------

